# ardenteggle tom



## Digger123 (5 March 2016)

Does anyone know him ?


----------



## stormox (29 May 2016)

Ardenteggle is a stud nr Abbeyleix, Ireland - stands some very good horses


----------



## Leo Walker (29 May 2016)

Not sure if this is you or not, but this a video of him SJing in 2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtZqPQBZ_w4


----------



## SueNicholls3 (17 April 2017)

Please may I ask why you wanted to know about Tommy? I actually bought him last September 2016 - do you know anything about him? Kind regards x


----------

